# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  خصص من وقتك 10 دقائق للتعرف على عالم الجن

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على آله و صحبه أجمعين 
لا شك أن الإيمان بالغيب من الأمور التي تميز المؤمن على الكافر, ومن الامور الغيبية التي يجب الإيمان بها وجود الجن, لكن الناس انقسموا فمنهم من أنكر وجودهم ومنهم من أثبتهم ولكن توسع في استغلال موضوع صرع الجن لأكل أموال الناس بالباطل, فكلما مرض شخص بمرض قالوا هذا جن أصابه , ولقد أصبح من عُرف بالعلم يجعل بيته عيادة يستقبل فيها المرضى بالصرع( حسب زعمه) مقابل كمية من المال يحددها و الله المستعان 
فهذا بحث بسيط جمعته من المراجع التي أذكرها في آخر البحث , و قد اتبعت المنهج التالي 
-طريقة سؤال وجواب
-الإختصار 
-عدم الدخول في خلاف العلماء
-التركيز على أقوال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لما له عناية بالموضوع التي كان سببها المعارك مع الصوفية الذين يستغلون الجن
-تقسيم الموضوع إلى حلقات
اسأل الله أن أكون وفقت فمن وجد خيرا فهو توفيق من الله و من وجد غير ذلك فلينبه عليه مشكورا 
الحلقة (1)
1-	ما معنى كلمة جن؟قال شيخ الإسلام وَالْجِنُّ سُمُّوا جِنًّا لِاجْتِنَانِهِم  ْ يَجْتَنُّونَ عَنْ الْأَبْصَارِ أَيْ يَسْتَتِرُونَ . كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : { فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ } أَيْ اسْتَوْلَى عَلَيْهِ فَغَطَّاهُ وَسَتَرَهُ
2-	هل الجن هم الملائكة؟
-هذا القول ساقط للأسباب التالية:
-الجن خلق من نار الملائكة خلقت من نور
-الجن يأكلون و يشربون و يتزاوجون الملائكة عكس ذلك
الجن منهم الطائع و العاصي الملائكة لا يعصون ما أمرهم الله
3-	مما خلق الجن؟
خلق من نار ففي صحيح مسلم، عن عائشة، رضي الله عنها، قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خُلِقَت الملائكة من نور، وخُلقَ إبليس من مارج من نار، وخلق آدم مما وُصِفَ لكم" هكذا رواه مسلم
مارج من نار. وهو لسان النار الذي يكون في طرفها إذا التهبت.
4-	هل إبليس أبو الجن كما أن آدم أبو الإنس؟
قال بهذا القول شيخ الإسلام فقال في الفتاوى: وَأَيْضًا فَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي هُوَ أَبُو الْجِنِّ , لكن المسألة تحتاج لدليل و بحث أكثر
5-	ما معنى الشيطان؟قال ابن كثير في تفسيره:
وقال سيبويه: العرب تقول: تشيطن فلان إذا فَعَل فِعْل الشيطان ولو كان من شاط لقالوا: تشيط.والشيطان مشتق من البعد على الصحيح؛ ولهذا يسمون كل ما تمرد من جني وإنسي وحيوان شيطانًا، قال الله تعالى: { وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا شَيَاطِينَ الإنْسِ وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا } [الأنعام: 112]. وفي مسند الإمام أحمد، عن أبي ذر، رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " يا أبا ذر، تعوّذ بالله من شياطين الإنس والجن "، فقلت: أو للإنس شياطين؟ قال: " نعم " .وفي صحيح مسلم عن أبي ذر -أيضًا-قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " يقطع الصلاة المرأة والحمار والكلب الأسود " . فقلت: يا رسول الله، ما بال الكلب الأسود من الأحمر والأصفر فقال: " الكلب الأسود شيطان.انتهى 
فالشيطان صفة لكل من فَعل فِعل الشياطين سواء كان جنيا أو إنسيا أو حيوانا
6-	ما معنى أن الإبل من شيطان و أن الكلب الأسود شيطان؟
قال شيخ الإسلام:
قد أشار صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإبل إلى أنها من الشياطين يريد والله أعلم أنها من جنس الشياطين ونوعهم فإن كل عات متمرد شيطان من أي الدواب كان كالكلب الأسود شيطان والإبل شياطين الأنعام, كما للإنس شياطين
7- لماذا خلق الله الجن
خلقهم لعبادته قال تعالى :و ماخلقت الجن و الإنس إلا ليعبدون
يتبع إن شاء الله
******************************  ******************** **
المراجع :
فتح المنان في جمع كلام شيخ الإسلام /مشهور حسن
ردود القرطبي عل الشيعة/ مشهورحسن
الغول بين الحديث النبوي و الموروث الشعبي/ مشهورحسن
فتاوى شيخ الإسلام
عالم الجن و الشياطين/ عمر سليمان الأشقر
برهان الشرع في إثبات الصرع / علي حسن
طريق الهداية في درء مخاطر الجن و الشياطين/ عبد العزيز بن علي القحطاني
آكام المرجان / بدر الدين الشبلي( فيه حكايات غريبة جدا يقرأ على حذر)
تفسير ابن كثير

----------


## صالح عبدربه

معلومات مفيدة وان كنت ارى انها غير ضرورية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> معلومات مفيدة وان كنت ارى انها غير ضرورية


لماذا ليست ضرورية , وعدو الإنسان الذي لا ينام من الجن , فهذه الحياة ليست إلا صراع بين الإنسان و الشيطان , فإذا لم تعرف عدوك فكيف تغلبه, كما أن هناك من ينكر وجود الجن, و منهم من استغله لكسب المال .

----------


## أمد

موضوع شيّق , بورك فيكم أخي الكريم 
لعلكم تواصلون فنحن متابعون.




> فهذه الحياة ليست إلا صراع بين الإنسان و الشيطان , فإذا لم تعرف عدوك فكيف تغلبه, كما أن هناك من ينكر وجود الجن, و منهم من استغله لكسب المال


بالفعل الموضوع مهم جدًّا,
وإلا فأين نحن من قوله تعالى:" قال فبعزتك لأغوينّهم أجمعين" ؟
وأين نحن من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم:( يجري الشيطان من ابن آدم مجرى الدم)؟
وأين نحن ممن هم بالفعل قد ابتلوا ودور الرقيّة الشرعيّة واخص منها النظامية فيها ما الله به عليم أسأل الله أن يفرّج عن كل مكروب.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الحلقة (2)
8- أين يسكن الجن؟
الجن يسكنون هذه الأرض و يكثر تواجد الشياطين في الحشوش و أعطان الإبل و الحمام و الأودية , الخراب و الفلوات و مواضع النجاسات و الأسواق و المزابل, و الأماكن التي يعظم فيه غير الله بالذبح و النذر و الإستغاثة بالقبور, و المقابر, و البيت الذي لا يقرا فيه القرآن خصوصا سورة البقرة, المهم أن الأرواح الخبيثة تحب الاماكن الخبيثة, و الأرواح الطيبة تحب الأماكن الطيبة.
9- ما هو طعام الجن؟
أما مؤمنوا الجن فقد َسَأَلُو الرسول  الزَّادَ فَقَالَ « لَكُمْ كُلُّ عَظْمٍ ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ يَقَعُ فِى أَيْدِيكُمْ أَوْفَرَ مَا يَكُونُ لَحْمًا وَكُلُّ بَعَرَةٍ عَلَفٌ لِدَوَابِّكُمْ ». فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « فَلاَ تَسْتَنْجُوا بِهِمَا فَإِنَّهُمَا طَعَامُ إِخْوَانِكُمْ ».
أما الشياطين فيأكلون كل ما لا يذكر اسم الله عليه
10- هل للجن حواس؟
نعم لهم سمع وبصر وقلوب و غير ذلك لقوله تعالى:(و لَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا أُولَئِكَ كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ) 
11- هل الجن تموت؟
اما إبليس فقد أنظره الله إلى يوم القيامة, و باقي الجن تموت لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم « اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْتُ وَبِكَ خَاصَمْتُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَعُوذُ بِعِزَّتِكَ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ أَنْ تُضِلَّنِى أَنْتَ الْحَىُّ الَّذِى لاَ يَمُوتُ وَالْجِنُّ وَالإِنْسُ يَمُوتُونَ »رواه مسلم , وهناك بعض الصحابة قتل الجن .
12- هل يمكن للجن أن تتشكل؟
قال شيخ الإسلام:
والجن يتصورون في صور الإنس والبهائم، فيتصورون في صور الحيات والعقارب وغيرها، وفي صور الإبل والبقر والغنم والخيل والبغال والحمير، وفي صور الطير، وفي صور بني آدم.
و قال ابن حجر في الفتح
وَفِيهِ أَثَرٌ عَنْ عُمَر أَخْرَجَهُ اِبْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَة بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ " أَنَّ الْغِيلَان ذُكِرُوا عِنْد عُمَر فَقَالَ : إِنَّ أَحَدًا لَا يَسْتَطِيع أَنْ يَتَحَوَّل عَنْ صُورَته الَّتِي خَلَقَهُ اللَّه عَلَيْهَا ، وَلَكِنْ لَهُمْ سَحَرَة كَسَحَرَتِكُمْ ، فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ ذَلِكَ فَأَذِّنُوا.
الْغِيلَان عند العرب سحرة الشياطين
13-هل يمكن رؤية الجن؟اما على صورتهم التي خلقهم الله عليها فلا يمكن رؤيتهم, فعلى هذا يحمل قول الشافعي من زعم أنه يرى الجن أبطلنا شهادته , إلا أن يكون نبيا.
أما بعد التشكل فيمكن رؤيتهم , فقد رآهم بعض الصحابة.
14- هل يمكن للجن أن تتصور بصورة الرسول ؟
هذا لا يمكن لقول: رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « مَنْ رَآنِى فِى الْمَنَامِ فَقَدْ رَآنِى فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لاَ يَتَمَثَّلُ بِى » البخاري و مسلم
15-هل تصح الرواية عن الجن؟
قال الشيخ أبو اسحاق الحويني في الفتاوى الحديثية :.....جواز الرواية عن الجن وقد روى عنهم الطبراني وبن عدي وغيرهما لكن توقف في ذلك بعض الحفاظ بأن شرط الراوي العدالة والضبط ، وكذا مدعي الصحبة شرط العدالة والجن لا نعلم عدالتهم مع أنه ورد الإنذار بخروج شياطين يحدثون الناس انتهى . والتوقف متجه .
يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

*الحلقة (3)*15- هل الجن مكلفون؟
قال شيخ الإسلام
بل الملائكة والجن فإنهم كلهم أحياء عقلاء ناطقون لهم علم وعمل اختياري..
و قال في موضع آخر
فَإِنَّ الْجِنَّ مَأْمُورُونَ وَمَنْهِيُّونَ كَالْإِنْسِ وَقَدْ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ مِنْ الْإِنْسِ إلَيْهِمْ وَإِلَى الْإِنْسِ وَأَمَرَ الْجَمِيعَ بِطَاعَةِ الرُّسُلِ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : { يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا شَهِدْنَا عَلَى أَنْفُسِنَا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ } 
16- هل الجن مكلفون بفروع الشريعة؟
سُئِلَ شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ عَنْ الْجَانِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ : هَلْ هُمْ مُخَاطَبُونَ " بِفُرُوعِ الْإِسْلَامِ " كَالصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلَاةِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْعِبَادَاتِ ؟ أَوْ هُمْ مُخَاطَبُونَ بِنَفْسِ التَّصْدِيقِ لَا غَيْرُ ؟
الْجَوَابُ
فَأَجَابَ : لَا رَيْبَ أَنَّهُمْ مَأْمُورُونَ بِأَعْمَالِ زَائِدَةٍ عَلَى التَّصْدِيقِ وَمَنْهِيُّونَ عَنْ أَعْمَالٍ غَيْرِ التَّكْذِيبِ فَهُمْ مَأْمُورُونَ بِالْأُصُولِ وَالْفُرُوعِ بِحَسْبِهِمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مُمَاثِلِي الْإِنْسِ فِي الْحَدِّ وَالْحَقِيقَةِ فَلَا يَكُونُ مَا أُمِرُوا بِهِ وَنُهُوا عَنْهُ مُسَاوِيًا لِمَا عَلَى الْإِنْسِ فِي الْحَدِّ لَكِنَّهُمْ مُشَارِكُونَ الْإِنْسَ فِي جِنْسِ التَّكْلِيفِ بِالْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ وَالتَّحْلِيلِ وَالتَّحْرِيمِ . وَهَذَا مَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ فِيهِ نِزَاعًا بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ .
17- هل كفار الجن وفساقهم يستحقون النار؟
قال شيخ الإسلام
وَلَا تَمْتَلِئُ جَهَنَّمُ إلَّا مِنْ أَتْبَاعِ إبْلِيسَ مِنْ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : { لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنْكَ وَمِمَّنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ } وَلِهَذَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَأَنَسٍ  أَنَّ الْجَنَّةَ يَبْقَى فِيهَا فَضْلٌ فَيُنْشِئُ اللَّهُ لَهَا أَقْوَامًا فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَأَمَّا النَّارُ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْزَوِي بَعْضُهَا إلَى بَعْضٍ حَتَّى يَضَعَ عَلَيْهَا قَدَمَهُ فَتَمْتَلِئَ بِمَنْ دَخَلَهَا مِنْ أَتْبَاعِ إبْلِيسَ 
18- هل يدخل مؤمنوا الجن الجنة؟
تنازع العلماء في هذه المسألة و رجح شيخ الإسلام دخولهم الجنة 
قال شيخ الإسلام
وأما مؤمنوهم فأكثر العلماء على أنهم يدخلون الجنة وقال طائفة بل يصيرون ترابا كالدواب والاول أصح وهو قول الأوزاعي وابن أبي ليلى وأبي يوسف ومحمد ونقل ذلك عن مالك والشافي وأحمد بن حنبل وهو قول أصحابهم 
19-هل بعث رسل للجن؟
أما رسالة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي للجن و الإنس قال ابن حجر في الفتح: وَقَالَ اِبْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ : اِتَّفَقَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ عُلَمَاء السَّلَف مِنْ الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَأَئِمَّة الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَثَبَتَ التَّصْرِيح بِذَلِكَ فِي حَدِيث " وَكَانَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُبْعَث إِلَى قَوْمه وَبُعِثْت إِلَى الْإِنْس وَالْجِنّ " فِيمَا أَخْرَجَهُ الْبَزَّار بِلَفْظٍ انتهى
و قد ألف الشيخ برهان الدين رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الجان
لكن وقع الخلاف هل كان هناك رسل من الجن 
قال شيخ الإسلام
وَهَلْ فِيهِمْ رُسُلٌ أَمْ لَيْسَ فِيهِمْ إلَّا نُذُرٌ ؟ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ : فَقِيلَ : فِيهِمْ رُسُلٌ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى { يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ } . وَقِيلَ : الرُّسُلُ مِنْ الْإِنْسِ ؛ وَالْجِنِّ فِيهِمْ النُّذُرُ وَهَذَا أَشْهَرُ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ أَخْبَرَ عَنْهُمْ بِاتِّبَاعِ دِينِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَّهُمْ { وَلَّوْا إلَى قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ } { قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَابًا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى } الْآيَةَ قَالُوا وَقَوْلُهُ : { أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ } كَقَوْلِهِ : { يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا اللُّؤْلُؤُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ } وَإِنَّمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْ الْمَالِحِ وَكَقَوْلِهِ { وَجَعَلَ الْقَمَرَ فِيهِنَّ نُورًا وَجَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ سِرَاجًا } وَالْقَمَرَ فِي وَاحِدَةٍ .
20- هل في الجن أهل السنة و أهل البدع؟
قال شيخ الإسلام
وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى فِيمَا أَخْبَرَ عَنْهُمْ { وَأَنَّا مِنَّا الصَّالِحُونَ وَمِنَّا دُونَ ذَلِكَ كُنَّا طَرَائِقَ قِدَدًا } قَالُوا مَذَاهِبَ شَتَّى مُسْلِمِينَ وَيَهُودَ وَنَصَارَى وَشِيعَةً وَسُنَّةً
قال القرطبي في تفسيره:
وقال المسيب: كنا مسلمين ويهود ونصارى ومجوس. وقال السدي في قوله تعالى: طَرائِقَ قِدَداً قال: في الجن مثلكم قدرية، ومرجئة، وخوارج، ورافضة، وشيعة، وسنية.
*يتبع إن شاء الله*

----------


## علي سليم

بارك الله فيك...الموضوع في غاية الاهمية

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

موضوع مهم والله ، 
نحن لك متابعون إن شاء الله ، على أن نقرأه نهارا .
بارك الله فيك .
وهذا الكتاب من أهم الكتب التي تعالج هذا الموضوع .
 عالم الجن والشياطين لسليمان الأشقر 

http://www.4shared.com/get/lLEwfHsn/___-___.html
أو:http://www.4shared.com/get/eFB1pZMV/..._________.html

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

جزاك الله خيرا على المرجع , فانا قد جعلت كتاب الشيخ عمر من المراجع التي آخذ منها , أنظر المراجع في الأعلى

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الحلقة(4)
21- كيف يلبس الشيطان على المشركين؟
قال شيخ الإسلام
وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ وَالْقَمَرِ وَالْكَوَاكِبِ يَقْصِدُونَ السُّجُودَ لَهَا فَيُقَارِنُهَا الشَّيْطَانُ عِنْدَ سُجُودِهِمْ لِيَكُونَ سُجُودُهُمْ لَهُ ؛ وَلِهَذَا يَتَمَثَّلُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِصُورَةِ مَنْ يَسْتَغِيثُ بِهِ الْمُشْرِكُونَ . فَإِنْ كَانَ نَصْرَانِيًّا وَاسْتَغَاثَ بجرجس أَوْ غَيْرِهِ جَاءَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِي صُورَةِ جرجس أَوْ مَنْ يَسْتَغِيثُ بِهِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مُنْتَسِبًا إلَى الْإِسْلَامِ وَاسْتَغَاثَ بِشَيْخِ يَحْسُنُ الظَّنُّ بِهِ مِنْ شُيُوخِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ جَاءَ فِي صُورَةِ ذَلِكَ الشَّيْخِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ مُشْرِكِي الْهِنْدِ جَاءَ فِي صُورَةِ مَنْ يُعَظِّمُهُ ذَلِكَ الْمُشْرِكُ.
و قال في موضع آخر
وَمِنْ اسْتِمْتَاعِ الْإِنْسِ بِالْجِنِّ اسْتِخْدَامُهُم  ْ فِيمَا يَطْلُبُهُ الْإِنْسُ مِنْ شِرْكٍ وَقَتْلٍ وَفَوَاحِشَ فَتَارَةً يَتَمَثَّلُ الْجِنِّيُّ فِي صُورَةِ الْإِنْسِيِّ فَإِذَا اسْتَغَاثَ بِهِ بَعْضُ أَتْبَاعِهِ أَتَاهُ فَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ الشَّيْخُ نَفْسُهُ
22- هل يجوز استخدام الجن من قبل الإنس؟
نقل الشيخ مشهور حسن في كتابه فتح المنان فتوى الشيخ العتيمين :
و قد اتخذ بعض الرقاة كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله متكئا على مشروعية الإستعانة بالجن المسلم في العلاج بأنه من الأمور المباحة , و لا أرى في كلام شيخ الإسلام ما يسوغ ذلك , فإن من البدهيات المسلم بها أن الجن من عالم الغيب يرانا و لا نراه , الغالب عليها الكذب و معتد ظلوم غشوم , لا يعرف العذر بالجهل مجهولة عدالته , لذا روايته للحديث ضعيفة , فما هو المقياس الذي نحكم به على أن الجني مسلم و هذا منافق أو كافر و هذا صالح و ذاك طالح..........
23- هل يقع زواج الجن بالإنس؟
ذكر صاحب آكام المرجان فتوى الإمام مالك:
وقد سئل مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه لإن هاهنا رجلا من الجن يخطب إلينا جارية يزعم أنه يريد الحلال , فقال لا أرى بذلك بأسا في الدين, و لكن أكره إذا وجدت امرأة حامل قيل لها من زوجك قالت من الجن فيكثر الفساد في الإسلام بذلك. انتهى
قال صاحب هذه السطور : لا أدري كيف يكون الزواج صحيحا و العدالة مجهولة في الجن , ولا ندري هل هو مسلم أم كافر , و أين أركان الزواج , و الجن لا يرى , وأين المهر و والشهود هل يكونون من الجن أم الإنس . و قد يفعل الجني مخالفة شرعية فإلى من نحتكم للجن أم للإنس, وإذا كانت جنية تريد الزواج فما يدرينا أنها صاحبة زوج. 
لدى فالحق مع العلماء الذين منعوا هذا الزواج لقوله تعالى وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (21)/ الروم
24- هل للإنسان قرين من الجن؟
- حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِى شَيْبَةَ وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا وَقَالَ عُثْمَانُ حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرٌ عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِى الْجَعْدِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلاَّ وَقَدْ وُكِّلَ بِهِ قَرِينُهُ مِنَ الْجِنِّ ». قَالُوا وَإِيَّاكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ « وَإِيَّاىَ إِلاَّ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَانَنِى عَلَيْهِ فَأَسْلَمَ فَلاَ يَأْمُرُنِى إِلاَّ بِخَيْرٍ »./مسلم
قال النووي:
( فَأَسْلَم ) بِرَفْعِ الْمِيم وَفَتْحهَا ، وَهُمَا رِوَايَتَانِ مَشْهُورَتَانِ فَمَنْ رَفَعَ قَالَ : مَعْنَاهُ : أَسْلَمُ أَنَا مِنْ شَرّه وَفِتْنَته ، وَمَنْ فَتَحَ قَالَ : إِنَّ الْقَرِين أَسْلَمَ ، مِنْ الْإِسْلَام وَصَارَ مُؤْمِنًا لَا يَأْمُرنِي إِلَّا بِخَيْرٍ ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْأَرْجَح مِنْهُمَا فَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ : الصَّحِيح الْمُخْتَار الرَّفْع ، وَرَجَّحَ الْقَاضِي عِيَاض ، الْفَتْح وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَار ، لِقَوْلِهِ : " فَلَا يَأْمُرنِي إِلَّا بِخَيْرٍ " ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا عَلَى رِوَايَة الْفَتْح ، قِيلَ : أَسْلَمَ بِمَعْنَى اِسْتَسْلَمَ وَانْقَادَ ، وَقَدْ جَاءَ هَكَذَا فِي غَيْر صَحِيح مُسْلِم ( فَاسْتَسْلَمَ ) وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ صَارَ مُسْلِمًا مُؤْمِنًا ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِر ، قَالَ الْقَاضِي : وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْأُمَّة مُجْتَمِعَة عَلَى عِصْمَة النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ الشَّيْطَان فِي جِسْمه وَخَاطِره وَلِسَانه . وَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث : إِشَارَة إِلَى التَّحْذِير مِنْ فِتْنَة الْقَرِين وَوَسْوَسَته وَإِغْوَائِهِ ، فَأَعْلَمَنَا بِأَنَّهُ مَعَنَا لِنَحْتَرِز مِنْهُ بِحَسَبِ الْإِمْكَان .
وقد ذهب الشيخ عمر سليمان الأشقر في كتابه عالم الجن أن هذا الحكم ليس خاصا بالنبي , بل يمكن للمسلم أن يؤثر في قرينه فيُسلم , و هذا خطأ لان هذا الحكم خاص بالرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم
يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الحلقة (5)25- هل معنى لا غول نفي وجود الغول؟
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « لاَ عَدْوَى وَلاَ طِيَرَةَ وَلاَ غُولَ »./مسلم
قَالَ صَاحِبُ عَوْنِ الْمَعْبُودِ :
( لَا غُول )
: بِضَمِّ الْغَيْن وَسُكُون الْوَاو قَالَ فِي النِّهَايَة : الْغُول أَحَد الْغِيلَان وَهِيَ جِنْس مِنْ الْجِنّ وَالشَّيَاطِين كَانَتْ الْعَرَب تَزْعُم أَنَّ الْغُول فِي الْفَلَاة تَتَرَاءَى لِلنَّاسِ فَتَتَغَوَّل تَغَوُّلًا أَيْ تَتَلَوَّن تَلَوُّنًا فِي صُوَر شَتَّى ، وَتَغُولهُمْ أَيْ تُضِلّهُمْ عَنْ الطَّرِيق وَتُهْلِكهُمْ ، فَنَفَاهُ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَبْطَلَهُ .
وَقِيلَ قَوْله " لَا غُول " لَيْسَ نَفْيًا لِعَيْنِ الْغُول وَوُجُوده ، وَإِنَّمَا فِيهِ إِبْطَال زَعْم الْعَرَب فِي تَلَوُّنه بِالصُّوَرِ الْمُخْتَلِفَة وَاغْتِيَاله فَيَكُون الْمَعْنَى بِقَوْلِهِ لَا غُول أَنَّهَا لَا تَسْتَطِيع أَنْ تُضِلّ أَحَدًا وَيَشْهَد لَهُ الْحَدِيث الْآخَر " لَا غُول وَلَكِنْ السَّعَالِي وَالسَّعَالِي سَحَرَة الْجِنّ " أَيْ وَلَكِنْ فِي الْجِنّ سَحَرَة تَلْبِيس وَتَخْيِيل . وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيث " إِذَا تَغَوَّلَتْ الْغِيلَان فَبَادِرُوا بِالْأَذَانِ " أَيْ اِدْفَعُوا شَرّهَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّه وَهَذَا يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَرِد بِنَفْيِهَا عَدَمهَا .
وَمِنْهُ حَدِيث أَبِي أَيُّوب : " كَانَ لِي تَمْر فِي سَهْوَة فَكَانَتْ الْغُول تَجِيء فَتَأْخُذ " اِنْتَهَى كَلَامه .
26- هل تثبت قصة الشيطان مع آدم؟
ذكر بعض المفسرين حديثا في تفسير الآية: قال الإمام أحمد في مسنده: حدثنا عبد الصمد، حدثنا عمر بن إبراهيم، حدثنا قتادة، عن الحسن، عن سمرة، عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ولما ولدت حواء طاف بها إبليس -وكان لا يعيش لها ولد -فقال: سميه عبد الحارث؛ فإنه يعيش، فسمته عبد الحارث، فعاش وكان ذلك من وحي الشيطان وأمره".
و قد ذكر ابن كثير الآثار الواردة في القصة و عقبها بقوله: وهذه الآثار يظهر عليها -والله أعلم -أنها من آثار أهل الكتاب، وقد صح الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "إذا حَدَّثكم أهل الكتاب فلا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم.
ثم قال: أما نحن فعلى مذهب الحسن البصري، رحمه الله، في هذا وأنه ليس المراد من هذا السياق آدم وحواء، وإنما المراد من ذلك المشركون من ذريته.
وللمزيد أنظر فتح المنان / مشهور حسن /164
27- الفرق بين طاعة الجن لنبي الله سليمان عليه السلام و طاعة الجن للسحرة؟
نبي الله سليمان كان تسخيره للجن معجزة ,و ملكا أعطاه الله لم يكن لغيره من الأنبياء, فهو يسخرهم في أمور مباحة كصنع المحاريب و التماثيل و غيرها, أما السحرة فهم فيستعملون العزائم و الطلاسم الشركية لتسخير الجن , فهم يتعاونون على الإثم و العدوان, وهذا معنى استمتاع الجن بالإنس و استمتاع الجن بالإنس الذي جاء في الآية(رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ ) الآية
قَالَ البغوي : قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : اسْتِمْتَاعُ الْإِنْسِ بِالْجِنِّ مَا كَانُوا يُلْقُونَ لَهُمْ : مِنْ الْأَرَاجِيفِ وَالسِّحْرِ وَالْكَهَانَةِ وَتَزْيِينُهُمْ لَهُمْ الْأُمُورَ الَّتِي يُهَيِّئُونَهَا وَيَسْهُلُ سَبِيلُهَا عَلَيْهِمْ وَاسْتِمْتَاعُ الْجِنِّ بِالْإِنْسِ طَاعَةُ الْإِنْسِ لَهُمْ فِيمَا يُزَيِّنُونَ لَهُمْ مِنْ الضَّلَالَةِ وَالْمَعَاصِي
28- ما الفرق بين طاعة الجن لنبيا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وطاعة الجن لنبي الله سلميان عليه السلام

قال شيخ الإسلام في النبوات
وسليمان كان على شريعة التوراة واستخدامه لمن لم يؤمن منهم هو مثل استخدام الاسير الكافر فحال نبينا مع الجن والانس أكمل من حال سليمان وغيره فإن طاعتهم لسليمان كانت طاعة ملكية فيما يشاء وأما طاعتهم لمحمد فطاعة نبوة ورسالة فيما يأمرهم به من عبادة الله وطاعة الله واجتناب معصية الله فان سليمان كان نبيا ملكا ومحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كان عبدا رسولا مثل ابراهيم وموسى .وسليمان مثل داود ويوسف وغيرهما
يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## عبد الله الكعبي

جزاك الله خيرا ابو عبد البر على جهودك الطيب و جزاك الله خيرا و ننتظر ان شاء الله و بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو العيناء الغريب

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك
موضوع مهم للغاية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

جزاكم الله خيرا على اهتمامكم بالموضوع  لا زال في الموضوع بقية في الصرع و أحكامه و أنواعه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الحلقة(6)
تنبيه مهم
قبل الخوض في هذا الموضوع فلا بد  للإنسان ألا يستسلم للوهم , فأكثر الحالات التي تدعي تلبس الجن هي مجرد أوهام , فالخوف من الجن , ورؤية المصابين بالصرع تجعل الإنسان يتوهم أنه مسحور أو به جن أو به عين .
قال ابن القيم في مفتاح دار السعادة: فما قطع العبد عن كماله وفلاحه وسعادته العاجلة والاجلة ,قاطع اعظم من الوهم الغالب على النفس والخيال الذي هو مركبها بل بحرها الذي لا تنفك سابحة فيه.
لذلك يجب على المؤمن أن ينظر في سيرة السلف و كيف كانوا يصرعون الجن , فقد خنق الرسول  صصص جنيا و كاد يربطه في السارية , و انظر كيف كان عمر يهرب منه الجن فيسلك طريقا آخر  , فكن أيها المؤمن عُمريّاً مع الجن إذا رأتك من مكان بعيد هربت , ولاتكن كمن إذا حرك الريح بابا ظنه جنيا , أو إذا اشتكى منه عضو ظنه مسا , فأسرع عند من يظنه نبي الله سليمان ليرقيه.
29- كيف لا تتسلط عليك الشياطين؟لا شك أن من عمر باطنه و ظاهره بالتقوى , و تحصن بالأذكار و كان دائم الطهارة , فرت منه الشياطين , كما كان عمر رضي الله عنه, فالشياطين تتسلط على من كان خاليا من السلاح .
قال مجاهد: 
بَيْنَا أَنَا أُصَلِّي، إِذْ قَامَ مِثْلُ الغُلاَمِ ذَاتَ لَيْلَةٍ، فَشَدَدْتُ عَلَيْهِ لآخُذَهُ، فَوَثَبَ، فَوَقَعَ  خَلْفَ الحَائِطِ حَتَّى سَمِعْتُ وَجْبَتَهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: إِنَّهُم يَهَابُوْنَكُمْ كَمَا تَهَابُوْنَهُمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ.
قال شيخ الإسلام في الصفدية:
وإذا كان من أولياء الله المتقين المطيعين لله ورسوله هربت منه هذه الشياطين وكان أعوانه جند الله من الملائكة والجن المؤمنين وغيرهم.
30- ما سبب كثرة الوسواس؟
قال شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى
كَثْرَةَ الْوَسْوَاسِ بِحَسَبِ كَثْرَةِ الشُّبُهَاتِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ وَتَعْلِيقِ الْقَلْبِ بِالْمَحْبُوبَا  تِ الَّتِي يَنْصَرِفُ الْقَلْبُ إلَى طَلَبِهَا وَالْمَكْرُوهَا  تِ الَّتِي يَنْصَرِفُ الْقَلْبُ إلَى دَفْعِهَا .
31- ما هو تعريف الصرع في الطب الحديث؟
قال الشيخ علي حسن في كتابه برهان الشرع نقلا من كتاب مرض الصرع:
هو نوبات تصيب بعض الناس نتيجة خلل مؤقت في وظيفة الجهاز العصبي, و ما يظهر على مريض الصرع ليس سوى النتيجة النهائية لهذا الاضطراب , فقد يفقد الوعي بما حوله , أو يسقط بصورة مفاجئة في أي مكان , أو تظهر عليه أي علامات غريبة , أو يقوم ببعض الحركات دون أن يدري في الوقت الذي يكون فيه تحت تأثير النوبة.
32- ماهي أنواع الصرع؟
قال ابن القيم في الزاد
الصّرْعُ صَرْعَانِ صَرْعٌ مِنْ الْأَرْوَاحِ الْخَبِيثَةِ الْأَرْضِيّةِ وَصَرْعٌ مِنْ الْأَخْلَاطِ الرّدِيئَةِ . وَالثّانِي : هُوَ الّذِي يَتَكَلّمُ فِيهِ الْأَطِبّاءُ فِي سَبَبِهِ وَعِلَاجِهِ .
33- كيف نفرق بين الصرع الطبي و الصرع الجني؟
أذكرها ملخصة من كتاب برهان الشرع لعلي حسن( من أراد التوسع الرجوع للكتاب)
الصرع الطبي يكشف بأجهزة طبية , كجهاز التخطيط الدماغي
الصرع الجني يسبب أرقا, و عدم إقبال على الطاعة, و عدم تحمل سماع القرآن
المصاب بالصرع الطبي لا يتأثر بقراءة القرآن و قد يهدأ نفسيا , المصاب بالصرع  الجني يتأثر بقراءة القرآن و قد يضيق صدره.
الصرع الطبي سببه تشنج عضوي يستمر لمدة دقائق يعجز صاحبه  فيها عن الكلام , الصرع الجني سببه روح خبيثة  يستمر مدة طويلة يمكن للمصروع الكلام
الصرع الطبي يشفى بالأدوية المعروفة , الصرع الجني يشفى بخروج الجن
34- ما هو الفرق بين الصرع و الجنون؟ 
قال ابن تيمية
أما الصرع و هو الخنق الذي يعرض وقتا ثم يزول , فينبغي أن يلحق بالإغماء و الغشي , لأنه يزيل الإحساس من السمع و البصر و الشم و الذوق , فيُغطي , فيزول العقل تبعا لذلك , بخلاف الجنون فإنه يزيل العقل خاصة , فيلحقه بالبهائم.
يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الحلقة (7)
35- هل تشرع الرقى؟
حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِى شَيْبَةَ وَأَبُو سَعِيدٍ الأَشَجُّ قَالاَ حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ عَنْ أَبِى سُفْيَانَ عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ كَانَ لِى خَالٌ يَرْقِى مِنَ الْعَقْرَبِ فَنَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عَنِ الرُّقَى - قَالَ - فَأَتَاهُ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّكَ نَهَيْتَ عَنِ الرُّقَى وَأَنَا أَرْقِى مِنَ الْعَقْرَبِ. فَقَالَ « مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَنْفَعَ أَخَاهُ فَلْيَفْعَلْ »/ مسلم
و قال شيخ الإسلام لما سئل عن علاج المصروع بالطريقة الشرعية
فهذا من أفضل الأعمال، وهو من أعمال الأنبياء والصالحين؛ فإنه ما زال الأنبياء والصالحون يدفعون الشياطين عن بني آدم بما أمر الله به ورسوله، كما كان المسيح يفعل ذلك، وكما كان نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفعل ذلك
36- بماذا تكون الرقى؟
قال شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى
وَلِهَذَا نَهَى الْعُلَمَاءُ عَنْ التَّعَازِيمِ وَالْإِقْسَامِ الَّتِي يَسْتَعْمِلُهَا بَعْضُ النَّاسِ فِي حَقِّ الْمَصْرُوعِ وَغَيْرِهِ الَّتِي تَتَضَمَّنُ الشِّرْكَ ؛ بَلْ نَهَوْا عَنْ كُلِّ مَا لَا يُعْرَفُ مَعْنَاهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ خَشْيَةَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيهِ شِرْكٌ بِخِلَافِ مَا كَانَ مِنْ الرُّقَى الْمَشْرُوعَةِ فَإِنَّهُ جَائِزٌ.
و قال في موضع آخر
وَأَمَّا مُعَالَجَةُ الْمَصْرُوعِ بِالرُّقَى وَالتَّعَوُّذَا  تِ فَهَذَا عَلَى وَجْهَيْنِ : فَإِنْ كَانَتْ الرُّقَى وَالتَّعَاوِيذُ مِمَّا يُعْرَفُ مَعْنَاهَا وَمِمَّا يَجُوزُ فِي دِينِ الْإِسْلَامِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَا الرَّجُلُ دَاعِيًا اللَّهَ ذَاكِرًا لَهُ وَمُخَاطِبًا لِخَلْقِهِ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُرْقَى بِهَا الْمَصْرُوعُ وَيُعَوَّذَ فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { أَنَّهُ أَذِنَ فِي الرُّقَى مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ شِرْكًا } . { وَقَالَ : مَنْ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَنْفَعَ أَخَاهُ فَلْيَفْعَلْ } . وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي ذَلِكَ كَلِمَاتٌ مُحَرَّمَةٌ مِثْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيهَا شِرْكٌ أَوْ كَانَتْ مَجْهُولَةَ الْمَعْنَى يُحْتَمَلُ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيهَا كُفْرٌ فَلَيْسَ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَرْقِيَ بِهَا وَلَا يُعَزِّمَ وَلَا يُقْسِمَ وَإِنْ كَانَ الْجِنِّيُّ قَدْ يَنْصَرِفُ عَنْ الْمَصْرُوعِ بِهَا فَإِنَّ مَا حَرَّمَهُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ضَرَرُهُ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِ.
37- ما هي الشروط التي يجب تتوفر في الرقية و الراقي و المرقي؟
قال ابن حجر في الفتح
أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاء عَلَى جَوَاز الرُّقَى عِنْد اِجْتِمَاع ثَلَاثَة شُرُوط :
أَنْ يَكُون بِكَلَامِ اللَّه تَعَالَى أَوْ بِأَسْمَائِهِ وَصِفَاته ،
وَبِاللِّسَانِ الْعَرَبِيّ أَوْ بِمَا يُعْرَف مَعْنَاهُ مِنْ غَيْره ، 
وَأَنْ يَعْتَقِد أَنَّ الرُّقْيَة لَا تُؤْثَر بِذَاتِهَا بَلْ .
زاد ابن القيم في الزاد
وَعِلَاجُ هَذَا النّوْعِ يَكُونُ بِأَمْرَيْنِ أَمْرٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمَصْرُوعِ وَأَمْرٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمُعَالِجِ 
فَاَلّذِي مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمَصْرُوعِ يَكُونُ بِقُوّةِ نَفْسِهِ وَصِدْقِ تَوَجّهِهِ إلَى فَاطِرِ هَذِهِ الْأَرْوَاحِ وَبَارِئِهَا وَالتّعَوّذِ الصّحِيحِ الّذِي قَدْ تَوَاطَأَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَلْبُ وَاللّسَانُ.
وَالثّانِي : مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمُعَالِجِ بِأَنْ يَكُونَ فِيهِ هَذَانِ الْأَمْرَانِ أَيْضًا حَتّى إنّ مِنْ الْمُعَالِجِينَ مَنْ يَكْتَفِي بِقَوْلِهِ " اُخْرُجْ مِنْهُ " . أَوْ بِقَوْلِ " بِسْمِ اللّهِ " أَوْ بِقَوْلِ " لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوّةَ إلّا بِاَللّهِ " وَالنّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ كَانَ يَقُولُ اُخْرُجْ عَدُوّ اللّهِ أَنَا رَسُولُ اللّهِ.
38- هل هذه الشروط تخول لكل مسلم أن يرقي نفسه أو غيره دون اللجوء إلى الرقاة؟
نعم , فالواجب على المسلم أن يتقي الله , فعندما يكون الإنسان مريضا يكون منكسر القلب و هذا أدعى لاستجابة دعائه, و ما يدري الإنسان أن هذا الراقي متق لله , فقد رأيناهم كل همهم جمع المال , ومنهم من لا يهتم بصلاة الجماعة أو السنن الظاهرة كإعفاء اللحية و اللباس .
39- هل يشرع الذهاب عند المشعوذين و السحرة و الكهان للرقية ؟
سؤال: أنا مسلم كنت مريضًا، وذهبت عند رجل ساحر وشرح لي أسباب المرض، وقال لي: أنا أداوي من هذه العلة بشرط أن تذبح، أو تخلط الخمر بغصن شجرة، وإلا تموت، وأنا مريض قد اشتد علي، فماذا أفعل؟ 
الجواب: أولًا: إذا كان الأمر كما ذكر، يحرم الذهاب إلى السحرة والمشعوذين ممن يدعي معرفة الأمراض وأسبابها بطرق غير عادية ؛ لأن ما أمرك به من الذبح لغير الله شرك أكبر، والعلاج بالخمر محرم؛ لأن الله لم يجعل شفاء الأمة فيما حرم عليها. 
ثانيًا: يشرع لك العلاج بالأدعية الشرعية والأدوية المباحة التي لا محذور فيها، شفاك الله من مرضك ووقاك كل مكروه
موقع الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله
40- هل يشرع ذهاب المرأة عند رجل ليرقيها؟
نقل الشيخ مشهور/ في فتح المنان/ فتوى من المعيار المعرب
سئل الشيخ الحافظ أبو الفضل راشد بن أبي راشد الوليدي عن مسائل تظهر من جوابه , فأجاب عنها رحمه الله بما نصه : سألتم وفقكم الله عن النساء يتعرضن لكم بالرقى . فأما الرقى بكتاب الله و بالكلام الطيب فلا بأس به لكل أحد طلب ذلك منه , ما لم تكن امرأة لا تحل له , فلا تسترق لها بمس شيئ من جسدها , لقوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( باعدوا بين وأنفاس النساء أنفاس الرجال)- الحديث لا يثبت- .فابعد من ملاقاة من لا يحل لك النظر إلى وجهها أو شيئ من محاسنها بكل وجه....
و قال أشهب عن مالك لا يدخل في طاعة الله بمعصية الله , فترك هذه الطاعة مع المعصية أوجب من فعلها.انتهى
فليتق الله من يترك محارمه يذهبون عند الرقاة , فأصل البلية في الإختلاط فهي تفتح باب الشر
هذا موضوع للأخ أبو عبد الرحمن لمن أراد المزيد في مجال الرقية و هذا الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....964#post454964

----------


## عبق الياسمين

أحسن الله إليك وجزاك خير الجزاء .

----------


## سيدبشار

افادكم الله ونفع بكم

----------


## حمد

للفائدة :



> وكانت العرب تدعو الملائكة جنّاً ؛ لأنهم اجتنوا عن الأبصار كما اجتنت الجن


http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d...k_no=83&ID=104

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاك الله خيرا .


جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

أحسن الله إليك موضوع مهم 

وعجبت لمن يقول:
 موضوع غير مهم  يبدو أنك أخفته ! (ابتسامه)

----------


## عادل سليمان القطاوي

جزيت خير الجزاء أخي أبا عبد البر ...
موضوع مهم جدا ، وعقدي من الطراز الأول ...
ومسائلك هذه التي أثرتها في هذا المقال أعلاه بجميع مفرداتها ، أرى أنها في حاجة لبحث ومناقشة أوسع ..
وأرى بوضوح أنك تقتضب ليناسب البحث شكل المقال وقالبه .. فلا تثريب عليك .. وجزيت خيرا على جهدك ..
وأبشرك ... أن هذه المسائل وأضعافها مشروحة منقولة من كتب السلف ، مفسرة آياتها ، ومخرجة أحاديثها ، ومطرزة بنقول عن العلماء الكبار من السلف والخلف .. 
كل هذا موجود في كتاب " إفلاس إبليس " أو كما أسماه الناشر " موسوعة الشيطان " والذي طبع في جزءين بمكتبة دار الثقافة في قطر عام 2008 ميلادي .. ومن جمع أخوك العبد الفقير إلى الله ...
وقد نقلت بعض فصوله هنا وفي بعض المواقع الأخرى كـ ملتقى أهل الحديث ، وملتقى أهل التفسير ..
وأشير فقط إلى مقالين هنا أحدهما بعنوان : بحث مهم في حقيقة جماع الجن لنساء بني آدم .. 
وتجده - إن أردت غير مأمور - على هذا الرابط : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=34659
وهو متفق وما نقلته أنت أعلاه في موضوع الزواج .. فالجماع قهرا من الجن لنساء بني آدم من باب الاعتداء ، غير الزواج كما هو بدهي .

والمقال الآخر بعنوان : كيف تنضي شيطانك ؟ ... 
وهو يجمع مسألة التحصن من الشيطان بالذكر والدعاء والبسملة والاستعاذة وغير ذلك ، وفيه من الفوائد الكثير.
وتجده - إن أردت غير مأمور - على هذا الرابط : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=34008

وأخيرا .. أنا ممتن لك بفتح هذا الموضوع المهم ، لتبصير أنفسنا وإخواننا من هذه البلية العظيمة ..
سدد الله خطاك إلى خير ورشد ، ونفع بك ..

----------


## عبد المصور

موضوع مهم وضروري
جزاك الله خيرا أخي

----------


## أبو الليثى

الحمد لله وبعدُ :
بارك الله فيك أخانا / أبا عبد البر ، على هذا الموضوع المبارك .
يقول " شيخ الإسلام " " ابن تيمية " :  " وجود الجنِّ ثابتٌ بكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله ، واتفاق سلف الأمة ، وكذلك دخول الجنىِّ فى بدن الإنسان ثابت باتفاق أهل السنة والجماعة " .
وقد رد الشيخ " أبو همام محمد بن على الصومعىّ " على منكرى تلبس الجن بالإنس " فى كتابه " تحذير الخلق مما فى كتاب صيحة الحق " .
جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> أحسن الله إليك موضوع مهم 
> 
> وعجبت لمن يقول:
>  موضوع غير مهم  يبدو أنك أخفته ! (ابتسامه)





> جزيت خير الجزاء أخي أبا عبد البر ...
> موضوع مهم جدا ، وعقدي من الطراز الأول ...
> ومسائلك هذه التي أثرتها في هذا المقال أعلاه بجميع مفرداتها ، أرى أنها في حاجة لبحث ومناقشة أوسع ..
> وأرى بوضوح أنك تقتضب ليناسب البحث شكل المقال وقالبه .. فلا تثريب عليك .. وجزيت خيرا على جهدك ..
> وأبشرك ... أن هذه المسائل وأضعافها مشروحة منقولة من كتب السلف ، مفسرة آياتها ، ومخرجة أحاديثها ، ومطرزة بنقول عن العلماء الكبار من السلف والخلف .. 
> كل هذا موجود في كتاب " إفلاس إبليس " أو كما أسماه الناشر " موسوعة الشيطان " والذي طبع في جزءين بمكتبة دار الثقافة في قطر عام 2008 ميلادي .. ومن جمع أخوك العبد الفقير إلى الله ...
> وقد نقلت بعض فصوله هنا وفي بعض المواقع الأخرى كـ ملتقى أهل الحديث ، وملتقى أهل التفسير ..
> وأشير فقط إلى مقالين هنا أحدهما بعنوان : بحث مهم في حقيقة جماع الجن لنساء بني آدم .. 
> وتجده - إن أردت غير مأمور - على هذا الرابط : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=34659
> ...





> موضوع مهم وضروري
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي





> الحمد لله وبعدُ :
> بارك الله فيك أخانا / أبا عبد البر ، على هذا الموضوع المبارك .
> يقول " شيخ الإسلام " " ابن تيمية " :  " وجود الجنِّ ثابتٌ بكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله ، واتفاق سلف الأمة ، وكذلك دخول الجنىِّ فى بدن الإنسان ثابت باتفاق أهل السنة والجماعة " .
> وقد رد الشيخ " أبو همام محمد بن على الصومعىّ " على منكرى تلبس الجن بالإنس " فى كتابه " تحذير الخلق مما فى كتاب صيحة الحق " .
> جزاكم الله خيراً .


الإخوة  الأفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا على اهتمامكم بالموضوع و على فوائدكم القيمة

----------


## عادل ديدو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحفيشي

إخبار جيد..هل أنت مخنص في هذا يا أخي..لكن الأهم هو التثبت فهذا الباب اخباره الواهيه لا تعد

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم
أريد أن أفهم عداوة الشيطان لبني آدم فهما صحيحا و لذلك أود أن أطرح بعض الأسئلة  فيما يخص النقاط التي وردت في الموضوع  بطريقة تدريجية و أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الترتيب . أنا لا أحسن كثيرا الكتابة فأطلب منكم أن تبذل جهدا لفهم  ما أريد إيصاله إليكم . و شكرا



> -التركيز على أقوال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لما له عناية بالموضوع التي كان سببها المعارك مع الصوفية الذين يستغلون الجن


 في قول الله " إِنَّمَا سُلْطَانُهُ عَلَىٰ ٱلَّذِينَ يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم بِهِ مُشْرِكُونَ  " : هل الجن يستغل البشر أم البشر يستغل الجن ؟



> قال بهذا القول شيخ الإسلام فقال في الفتاوى: وَأَيْضًا فَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي هُوَ أَبُو الْجِنِّ , لكن المسألة تحتاج لدليل و بحث أكثر


في قوله تعالى : " وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ ٱسْجُدُواْ لأَدَمَ فَسَجَدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَآءَ مِن دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلاً  "
ـ تقسير كان من الجن معناه أبو الجن 
ـ تفسير ذريته لكم عدو معناه أنّ الجن المسلمين من ذرية إبليس  أعداء للمسلمين من البشر ؟

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

[quote=أبو عبد البر طارق;439962]

[   [/quote 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> الجن يسكنون هذه الأرض و يكثر تواجد الشياطين في الحشوش و أعطان الإبل و الحمام و الأودية , الخراب و الفلوات و مواضع النجاسات و الأسواق و المزابل, و الأماكن التي يعظم فيه غير الله بالذبح و النذر و الإستغاثة بالقبور, و المقابر, و البيت الذي لا يقرا فيه القرآن خصوصا سورة البقرة, المهم أن الأرواح الخبيثة تحب الاماكن الخبيثة, و الأرواح الطيبة تحب الأماكن الطيبة.


 الجن خلقهم الله قبل البشر . 
 ـ هل عمروا الأرض قبلنا ؟
ـ إذا كان الأمر كذلك  ولم يكن مقابر الإنس و لا حمامات و لا مزابل  ...  فأين كانوا يسكنون  ؟
ـ بعد أن سكن بني آدم الأرض أين ذهبت مساكنهم ؟

----------


## الحفيشي

[quote=عبدالله-بن-فرحات;585352]


> [   [/quote بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الجن خلقهم الله قبل البشر .  ـ هل عمروا الأرض قبلنا ؟ـ إذا كان الأمر كذلك  ولم يكن مقابر الإنس و لا حمامات و لا مزابل  ...  فأين كانوا يسكنون  ؟ـ بعد أن سكن بني آدم الأرض أين ذهبت مساكنهم ؟


لا يثبت أنهم عمروا قبلنا فقد نص الله على أنه وضع آدم وأرسله للأرض بعدما حدث منه ما حدث ثم ذهب معه إبليس..لا ندري أين كانوا هم قبل ما ذكرت لكن ندري شئ واحد فقط أنه ما ذكر منهم إلا إبليس اللعين فقط لا غير..أما السؤال الثالث فنحن نعلم علم اليقين أنهم معنا في كل وقت ودليل ذلك قول النبي عليه السلام أن الشيطان يجري من الإنسان مجرى الدم إلى غير ذلك من ما يعلم من وجودهم معنا من الواقع الذي يحث في حياتنا..والله أعلم والسلام عليكم..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

[quote=الحفيشي;585361]


> لا يثبت أنهم عمروا قبلنا فقد نص الله على أنه وضع آدم وأرسله للأرض بعدما حدث منه ما حدث ثم ذهب معه إبليس..لا ندري أين كانوا هم قبل ما ذكرت لكن ندري شئ واحد فقط أنه ما ذكر منهم إلا إبليس اللعين فقط لا غير..أما السؤال الثالث فنحن نعلم علم اليقين أنهم معنا في كل وقت ودليل ذلك قول النبي عليه السلام أن الشيطان يجري من الإنسان مجرى الدم إلى غير ذلك من ما يعلم من وجودهم معنا من الواقع الذي يحث في حياتنا..والله أعلم والسلام عليكم..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك .
و ماذا عن الأسئلة  التي في المشاركة 29

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> الحلقة (2)
> [9- ما هو طعام الجن؟
> أما مؤمنوا الجن فقد َسَأَلُو الرسول الزَّادَ فَقَالَ « لَكُمْ كُلُّ عَظْمٍ ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ يَقَعُ فِى أَيْدِيكُمْ أَوْفَرَ مَا يَكُونُ لَحْمًا وَكُلُّ بَعَرَةٍ عَلَفٌ لِدَوَابِّكُمْ ». فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « فَلاَ تَسْتَنْجُوا بِهِمَا فَإِنَّهُمَا طَعَامُ إِخْوَانِكُمْ ».
> أما الشياطين فيأكلون كل ما لا يذكر اسم الله عليه يتبع إن شاء الله


بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ـ  ماذا كان طعام الجن قبل أن يبعث محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم  ؟
ـ ماذا كان طعام الجن قبل أن يخلق الله آدم ؟
ـ هل من  جواب على أسئلة المشاركة 29

----------


## الحفيشي

> بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهـ  ماذا كان طعام الجن قبل أن يبعث محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم  ؟ـ ماذا كان طعام الجن قبل أن يخلق الله آدم ؟ـ هل من  جواب على أسئلة المشاركة 29


هلا شيخ بن فرحات:1_طعامهم لم يذكر لنا شئ فيه قبل محمد لكن الظاهر أنهم كانوا يأكلوا ما يأكلوه الآن من عظم ذكر اسم الله عليه وغيره مما عرف من طعامهم..2_قبل أن يخلق الله آدم لم يصح وجود جن غير فقط إبليس موجود ولم يذكر طعامه فلقد كان مع الملائكه كما هو مقصوص في القرآن..3_مشاركه 29:1_الجن والبشر يستغلون بعضهم البعض من خلال إستعانه البشر بهم وكذلك إستنفاع الجن الكافر منهم بالطاعة والولاء والمعصية..2_إبليس هو أولهم فلم يذكر أحد قبله كما في القرآن..3_نعم الجن المسلمين من نسل إبليس اللعين كما قال تعالى((وأنا منا الصالحمن ومنا دون ذلك))..وكما بينا أولهم إبليس ولم يذكر أحد قبله..ختاما أسأل الله المغفرة لي ولأخي بن فرحات والإخوة جميعا..والله هو المعين والله أعلم..والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> هلا شيخ بن فرحات:1_طعامهم لم يذكر لنا شئ فيه قبل محمد لكن الظاهر أنهم كانوا يأكلوا ما يأكلوه الآن من عظم ذكر اسم الله عليه وغيره مما عرف من طعامهم..2_قبل أن يخلق الله آدم لم يصح وجود جن غير فقط إبليس موجود ولم يذكر طعامه فلقد كان مع الملائكه كما هو مقصوص في القرآن..3_مشاركه 29:1_الجن والبشر يستغلون بعضهم البعض من خلال إستعانه البشر بهم وكذلك إستنفاع الجن الكافر منهم بالطاعة والولاء والمعصية..2_إبليس هو أولهم فلم يذكر أحد قبله كما في القرآن..3_نعم الجن المسلمين من نسل إبليس اللعين كما قال تعالى((وأنا منا الصالحمن ومنا دون ذلك))..وكما بينا أولهم إبليس ولم يذكر أحد قبله..ختاما أسأل الله المغفرة لي ولأخي بن فرحات والإخوة جميعا..والله هو المعين والله أعلم..والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيك الأخ الحفيشي .

     الذي أعتقده هو أنّ إبليس ليس أبو الجن و إنّما هو من الجن  لأنّ الآية في سورة الكهف : " أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَآءَ مِن دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ " فيها  أنّ ذرية إبليس كلها أعداء للبشر  مسلمهم و كافرهم  . فلو كان الجن المسلم الصالح من ذرية إبليس فكيف يكون عدوا  للمؤمنين من  البشر ؟ 
  وجود إبليس مع الملائكة لا يمنع أنّه كان يأكل و يشرب . الجن ليس له علاقة مادية بعالم الإنس و طعامهم  لا يستطيع الإنس أن يأكل منه لأنه خاضع لنواميس و قوانين عالمهم  و الجن لا يطعمون من طعام الإنس لأنّه يخضع لقوانين عالمنا . أما العظام و الروث إن صح الحديث فهو بمثابة استجابة الله لدعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم . لو كانت العظام طعامهم قبل أن يسألوا الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم ماكانوا ليسألوه عن الزاد . و الله أعلم .

----------


## الحفيشي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتهبارك الله فيك الأخ الحفيشي .


وفيك يبارك الله

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> =أبو عبد البر طارق;439962
> 
> 
> 12- هل يمكن للجن أن تتشكل؟
> قال شيخ الإسلام:
> والجن يتصورون في صور الإنس والبهائم، فيتصورون في صور الحيات والعقارب وغيرها، وفي صور الإبل والبقر والغنم والخيل والبغال والحمير، وفي صور الطير، وفي صور بني آدم.


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه المسئلة غامضة جدا . تحتاج إلى أكثر من توضيح :
 ـ هل  للجن كيفية لليتشكل ؟  
ـ هل يظهر متى شاء ؟
ـ حينما يتشكل في صورة حمار مثلا  هل كل أعضائه  تتحول إلى أعضاء حمار و  كذلك تفكيره  ؟

----------


## الحفيشي

> ـ حينما يتشكل في صورة حمار مثلا  هل كل أعضائه  تتحول إلى أعضاء حمار و  كذلك تفكيره  ؟


أرى أنك مهتم بموضوع الجن جدا أخي..هل عندك مشكله معهم..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> أرى أنك مهتم بموضوع الجن جدا أخي..هل عندك مشكله معهم..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيك  الأخ الحفيشي .

      ليس لدي مشكلة مع الجن . حين يكون عندي متسعا من الوقت  أرقي الناس من المس و السحر و هذا منذ 16 سنة و  ثبت عندي من الواقع و التجربة أنّ أمور كثيرة  مبالغ فيها عن الجن  و المس  و السحر . و قد تبيّن لي أنّ الجن لا علاقة له بالإنس إلاّ عن طريق الوسوسة أو السحر فقط ، و لايستطيع أن يقوم بفعل في عالم الإنس إلاّ بنص شرعي من الكتاب و السنة الصحيحة  يسمح له بذلك . بمعنى آخر أنّه لا يتصرف مع الإنسان إلاّ من خلال نص قرآني    . و من هنا تبيّن لي أنّ كل أسباب المس  مثلا التي ذكرها أغلب الرقاة ليست صحيحة و أنّ المس الذي يسمح للجن أن يتخبط به  الإنسان له سبب واحد  و هو السحر المطعوم فقط . فلذلك أنا أحاول الدخول في التفاصيل التي يمكن إثباتها شرعا من خلال النصوص لأصل إلى حقيقة المس و السحر . و ما هو ملفت للإنتبباه أنّه إذا قرأت القرآن على مائة شخص فقد تجد   ثلاثة  أو أربعة  أشخاص لا شيء بهم أم الباقي ما يفوق التسعون يرتجفون و يصرعون  و لست أبالغ في العدد .

 هذا الذي جعلني أهتم بأمر الجن  و كلما وجدت مواضيع مهمة عن عالم الجن  أشارك فيهم لعلي أنفع و أنتفع .

----------


## الحفيشي

> بارك الله فيك  الأخ الحفيشي . و أنّ المس الذي يسمح للجن أن يتخبط به  الإنسان له سبب واحد  و هو السحر المطعوم فقط .


وفيك بورك..لكن يحدث مس من خلال أشياء أخر أخي أنا أعرفها وأعلمها علم اليقين مثل الإنتقام والأذيه وغيرها..فقد رأيتها وهي مجربه كثيرا..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> وفيك بورك..لكن يحدث مس من خلال أشياء أخر أخي أنا أعرفها وأعلمها علم اليقين مثل الإنتقام والأذيه وغيرها..فقد رأيتها وهي مجربه كثيرا..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة  الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا .
لا توجد أسباب  أخرى للمس كالإنتقام و الأذية . فلن تجد نصا صريحا يقول بهذا و لكن أقوال رقاة و ربما علماء  و هي مجرد تفسير و اجتهاد لما يحُدثه الجن من تأثير على االممسوس . أعطيك أمثلة . 
مثال  1 ـ قال بعض ممن هم متخصصون في مسائل الجن أنّك إذا رميت  ماء ساخنا  { لماذا الساخن و لم يقولوا الماء البارد أو أو الماء فقط }   في مجاري المياه بدون أن تذكر الله فتكون قد اعتديت على الجن الموجود في ذلك المكان فيمسك و يتلبس بك !! هذا كلام لا أصل له في الشرع.      
      جعل الله بين الجن و الإنس حجاب ساتر  فإذا رميت ماء  أو أي شيء فلا يصيب شياطين الجن  (( هم المعنيون بالمس و ليس كل الجن  )) و إذا رمى الجن ماء  أو أي شيء فلا يصيب الإنس : فلماذا  إذا رمى الجن ماء لا يصيب به البشر و نحن فقط نصيبهم  ؟؟؟؟ يأخي هناك حجاب يحمي الكافر و المؤمن و الملحد ... على سواء .  لا الجن يصيب الإنس  و لا الإنس يصيب الجن و أنت  تعلم أنّ الجن يتكلمون فيما بينهم   و يتشاجرون  و يقتتلون  هل نسمع أو نحس بشيء مما يجري عندهم  ؟ لا . هناك حجاب . أتعلم ما مصدر قول رمي الماء الساخن إعتداء على شياطين الجن ؟  مصدره إستنطاق الرقاة الجن المتلبس أثناء الرقية فيقول مسسته لأنه رمى علي ماء ساخن  و كذا و كذا ... ما فائدة الجن من هذا الكذب ؟ له فائدتان : 
أولا .   شياطين الجن في عالم الإنس من وراء الحجاب ، مهامهم التجسس على البشر و التربص بهم و الإعتداء عليهم حينما تتاح لهم الفرص  عن طريق السحر  يعني الخدع  و لكنهم لا يستطيعون الذهاب و البقاء في مكان فيه الملائكة بمعنى آخر في مكان طاهر . فيلجؤون إلى أماكن النجاسات و الأوساخ  ...  حيث لا ملائكة هناك . هذه الأماكن تضمن لهم الأمن يعني هم في مجاري المياه  آمنين . فإذا جاء الإنسان و رمى عليهم الماء الساخن  فقد يتأذى الجن لا من  الماء  و لكن  من الحرارة التي يحملها الماء و هي ليست مادة  . فمعلوم أنّ الحرارة لا يتحملها الجن و قد تفتك به :  جاء في القرآن  " إِلاَّ مَنْ خَطِفَ ٱلْخَطْفَةَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ ثَاقِبٌ  " يعني نار حارة . فأصبحت مجاري المياه غير آمنة لشياطين الجن بسبب الماء الحار  . فكيف العمل إذن ؟ الحل هو إيصال  كذبة أو معلومة خاطئة إلى مسامع البشر فيصدقونها و ترسخ في عقولهم  لعلّهم ينتهون عن رمي الماء الساخن على الشياطين  . المناسابة ؟ جلسة الرقية أثناء  الإستنطاق . ماذا نقول للراقي ؟ مسسناه لأنّه رمى علينا الماء الساخن  .
 هذه أول فائدة: تأمين مجاري المياه الناجسة للشياطين .
ثانيا . تخويف البشر من الأماكن الناجسة يعني تقديسها .بمعنى الشرك . من المسلمين من تقول له إرمي ماء ساخن في مجاري المياه فيقول لك أنا أخاف أن يمسني جن  و قد لا يخاف و يتجرأ على  سرقة الأحذياء من المسجد الذي هو بيت الله .

مثال 2 ـ  الخوف الشديد سبب في المس . هذا غير صحيح . يقول الله عز و جل : "  إِذْ جَآءُوكُمْ مِّن فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتِ ٱلأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتِ ٱلْقُلُوبُ ٱلْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِٱللَّهِ ٱلظُّنُونَاْ " . هل يعني هذا أنهم  أصيب بالمس بسسب الخوف ؟ 

مثال 3 ـ الغفلة عن ذكر الله  سبب في المس . سبب غير صحيح . قبل أن يبعث الله محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم بثلاث أو أربع سنين هل كان يحصن نفسه و يقرأ القرآن ؟  ألم يكن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم غافلين عن ذكر الله ؟ هل تلبستهم الشياطين  و أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بُعث إلى قوم  ممسوسين ؟ 
         ذكر الله و التحصين يمنع أن تتوفر في المؤمن أسباب المس . المبالغة و الخلاف و الغلو في أمور الجن  و تصديق القصص التي لا أساس لها في الشرع  تصب في مصلحة الشيطان . الشيطان له سلاحان فقط : الوسوسة  و السحر يعني الخدع  . 

 أمور أخرى  مبنية على تأويل خاطئ لبعض الأيات  و الأحاديث جعلتن نجانب الصواب في معرفة حقيقة المس و السحر و الوسوسة . الواقع في أغلب الأحيان يخالف ما أوّلوه .

و الله أعلى و أعلم

----------


## الحفيشي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم و رحمة  الله و بركاته جزاك الله خيرا .لا توجد أسباب  أخرى للمس كالإنتقام و الأذية . فلن تجد نصا صريحا يقول بهذا


أخي أثابك الله أقول لك أني عاينت تلك الأسباب وعرفتها معرفة اليقين وأنت تقول لا يوجد..أنا أصرح لك بذلك المس يقع بغير السحر..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> أخي أثابك الله أقول لك أني عاينت تلك الأسباب وعرفتها معرفة اليقين وأنت تقول لا يوجد..أنا أصرح لك بذلك المس يقع بغير السحر..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام  عليكم  و رحمة الله  و برركاته

بارك  الله  فيك 
 أخي الكريم وددت  لو بيّنت كيف يقع المس بغير السحر حتى أصحح أخطائي  ؟

----------


## الحفيشي

> أخي الكريم وددت  لو بيّنت كيف يقع المس بغير السحر حتى أصحح أخطائي  ؟


الحالة الأولى:حين سأل الجني لماذا دخلت فيها قال لإني أحبها..الحالة الثانية:لماذا دخلت:قال لإنها أفرغت ماء ساخن على بني ..الحالة الثالثة:لماذا دخلت:قال أحبها كثيرا ولا أستطيع تركها..الحالة الرابعة:لماذا دخلت:قال بسبب أنكم جعلتم أخي يسلم بسبب هذا الرجل..الحالة الخامسة:لماذا دخلت:قال لا تصلي أبدا..لم أكن أحب أفصح عن ذلك لكن هذا فقط لإنك أصريت..والسلام

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> الحالة الأولى:حين سأل الجني لماذا دخلت فيها قال لإني أحبها..الحالة الثانية:لماذا دخلت:قال لإنها أفرغت ماء ساخن على بني ..الحالة الثالثة:لماذا دخلت:قال أحبها كثيرا ولا أستطيع تركها..الحالة الرابعة:لماذا دخلت:قال بسبب أنكم جعلتم أخي يسلم بسبب هذا الرجل..الحالة الخامسة:لماذا دخلت:قال لا تصلي أبدا..لم أكن أحب أفصح عن ذلك لكن هذا فقط لإنك أصريت..والسلام


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم  و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيك 
       يبدو لي أنّك لم تنتبه إلى قولي في مشاركة سابقة  أنّ أسباب المس مصدرها أقوال شياطين الجن أثناء جلسة الرقية . شياطين  الجن تكذب . هل يوجد نص يثبت أن حب الجن للإنس سبب في المس ؟
     تقول سأل الجن و الجواب قال الجن . تسألون شيطان و تصدقونه . و تظن أنّ الشيطان يخبرك بسبب المس  لكي تصل إلى العلاج ؟ 
   هذا هو الذي نخشاه  : تصديق الشياطين دون الرجوع إلى نصوص شرعية . 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحفيشي

> هل يوجد نص يثبت أن حب الجن للإنس سبب في المس ؟   هذا هو الذي نخشاه  : تصديق الشياطين دون الرجوع إلى نصوص شرعية


وهل يوجد نص أن الطائرة مفيدة؟؟..أخي بن فرحات بعضهم أسلم وأخبرنا بذلك..بل وتيقنا من تلك الأسباب بعيننا..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> وهل يوجد نص أن الطائرة مفيدة؟؟..أخي بن فرحات بعضهم أسلم وأخبرنا بذلك..بل وتيقنا من تلك الأسباب بعيننا..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيك

لا يوجد نص أنّ الطائرة مفيدة و لكن توجد الشهادة . نرى بأعيننا ما يجري و نشاهد . الطائرة شيء مشاهد و محسوس لا نحتاج إلى نص . و إسلام الجن لا يتيقن منه البشر . قول الجن كذب . أما ما يتيقن منه البشر من قول الجن فقد يكون له تفسير آخر . كل أقوال الجن مبنية على الخدع .

----------


## الحفيشي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهكل أقوال الجن مبنية على الخدع .


وعيكم السلام..أصبت أخي فعدالتهم مجهولة لعدم المعرفة بهم ولإن الجن به كذب كثير لكن صدقني أخي بن فرحات أنا أعلم هذا جيدا أنهم يمسون دون السحر ثق بي إنهم ليس لهم سلطان إلا على الذين يستهونه ويستخفونة..فببعد الشخص عن الله قد يمسونه لكن ليس كل أحد بل من قدر الله له ذلك..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> وعيكم السلام..أصبت أخي فعدالتهم مجهولة لعدم المعرفة بهم ولإن الجن به كذب كثير لكن صدقني أخي بن فرحات أنا أعلم هذا جيدا أنهم يمسون دون السحر ثق بي إنهم ليس لهم سلطان إلا على الذين يستهونه ويستخفونة..فببعد الشخص عن الله قد يمسونه لكن ليس كل أحد بل من قدر الله له ذلك..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيك . 
أنا أثيق بك يأخي . المسألة تتعلق بفهم  المس . لذلك أسئلك حتى أستفيد من علمك .على ماذا بنيت أنّهم يمسون دون السحر ؟

----------


## الحفيشي

> أسئلك حتى أستفيد من علمك .على ماذا بنيت أنّهم يمسون دون السحر ؟


نسأل الله العافية فأنا من يريد الإستفادة..أما على ماذا بنيت ذلك.:سمعت الشيخ المفضال الورع وحيد عبد السلام بالي وهو معروف بمصر يقول بعد أن سرد حكاية له مع رجل ممسوس((فأسلم على يديي الجني بفضل الله وأخبرني أنه لمس الرجل بسبب حبه له كثيرا)) ثم عقب بعدها الشيخ بقوله وهذا تأكدنا منه من خلال ما عالجناه كثيرا من الحالات..وغير ذلك الكثير مما وقع لقرابة لي شخصيا..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> نسأل الله العافية فأنا من يريد الإستفادة..أما على ماذا بنيت ذلك.:سمعت الشيخ المفضال الورع وحيد عبد السلام بالي وهو معروف بمصر يقول بعد أن سرد حكاية له مع رجل ممسوس((فأسلم على يديي الجني بفضل الله وأخبرني أنه لمس الرجل بسبب حبه له كثيرا)) ثم عقب بعدها الشيخ بقوله وهذا تأكدنا منه من خلال ما عالجناه كثيرا من الحالات..وغير ذلك الكثير مما وقع لقرابة لي شخصيا..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيك

       أنت تعلم أنّ كل قول عالم لا يستند إلى نص شرعي فيما يخص أمور الغيب فقد يكون صحيحا و قد يكون مجانب للصواب . فالصحيح من أقوالهم يكون خاضعا للتجربة و كل تجربة يبقى تفسيرها متعلق بعلم و اجتهاد و فطنة المجرب  أي الراقي . مثلا حينما يقول الراقي إنّ المصاب به جن يهودي أو مسيحي فأسلم أومسلم فتاب فأنا لا أصدّقه أبدا لإنّه *لا يقوم بالمس إلاّ شياطين** الجن . فانظر لهذه النصوص :
ـ يتخبطه* * الشيطان** من* *المس** 
ـ* *مس**ني* *الشيطان** بنصب و عذاب 
ـ إذا* *مس**هم طائف من* *الشيطان** 
ـ أخرج* *عدو الله* *أنا رسول الله
ـ أخرج* *يا شيطان** من صدر عثمان
ـ إنّ* *الخبيث** يتكشّفني 
  يتبيّن من خلال هذه النصوص أنّ عملية المس يقوم بها شيطان الجن . على الراقي إذن أن ينتبه إلى أنّه أثناء جلسة الرقية يخاطب شيطان . يقول الشيطان مثلا إنّ السحر موجود في ذلك المكان . فيذهب أهل المصاب فيجدونه .فيظن الحاضرون أنّه لا يكذب . و قد يخبر عن أشياء أخرى و يتأكد منها الناس ... و هذا من باب الإستدراج ليحصل على التزكية وثقة الحاضرين به . وهذه الأمور كلها يعلمها و قد خطط لها هو و وليه الساحر الإنسي قبل الرقية . ومن ثم يقول الشيطان سأتوب و ينطق  بالشهادتين  ثم يقول إني ذاهب إلى مكة  إلى اللقاء و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ... ... ...فيفيق المصاب . هل المصاب شفي ؟ لا . هل الشيطان ذهب ؟ لا . هل الشيطان أسلم ؟ لا . و ماذا إذن ؟  من أراد أن تتأكد فليقرأ على المصاب القرآن مرة ثانية فسيجد الشيطان لازال متلبسا بالممسوس . سيكرر نفس الخطة و لكن باسم شيطان آخر جاء من جديد و ينطق الشهادتين ... و يتوب ... و يسلم ... و ... و ...  و ماذا كان ينتظر الشيطان ؟ كان ينتظر أن يعرض عليه الراقيي الإستعانة به ليدخله في الشرك ... و يبقى المصاب سنين و سنين يتراوح بين الرقاة  . كاثير من الرقاة يجيزون الإستعانة بالجن المسلم  الذي هو في الواقع شيطان نطق الشهادتين زورا . دعوة الجن إلى إلإسلام هي مهمة الرسل و الأنبياء فقط . بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم الجن مكلف بدعوة الجن و الإنس مكلف بدعوة الإنس  . لا علاقة   للجن بالإنس و لا للإنس بالجن  . العلاقة الوحيدة الموجودة بين الجن و الإنس هي العداوة .
          الأسباب التي يذكرها شياطين الجن هي بمثابة تمويه للسبب الحقيقي الذي هو السحر المطعوم حتى لا يحتاط الناس و لا يبالون أين يأكلون و يشربون و حين يصابون بالمس فيتجهون إلى علاج مثلا سبب إسمه عشق الجن للإنس ... و معلوم أنّ علاج المس هو إزلة سبب المس ليشفى المصاب  فكيف نزيل العشق من قلب الجن ؟ بتلاوة سورة يوسف فنأثر على مشاعر الشيطان فيزول العشق و يحل محله البغض و الكراهية فيخرج الجن و يشفى الممسوس !!! خررافة ما بعدها خرافة .
      من الخطاء أن يعتقد الإنسان المؤمن أنّ الشيطان يعين الراقي و يخبره عن خططه و الكيفية التي يؤذي بها الإنسان و العلاج المناسب و المواد و الأعشاب المؤثرة ... و الصواب هو أن يعود الراقي إلى ما جاء في النصوص و يتدبر القرآن فإن الله أخبرنا عن كل الوسائل التي استعمتلها و تستعملها الشياطين في سبيل إيذائنا و إضلالنا .

   أما ما ذكرته لي عن أنّ الشيخ استطاع أن يتأكد من أقوال الجن و حكايات حبهم للإنس فلا أجد ما أقول .

                    و الله أعلى و أعلم *

----------


## الحفيشي

> و الله أعلى و أعلم


بورك فيك..المس يقع بالحسد والإيذاء وحب الضرر وبسبب البعد عن الله أو بسبب أخذ ثأر..في النهاية إسأل عالم مختص بتلك الأمور وسيبين لك..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> بورك فيك..المس يقع بالحسد والإيذاء وحب الضرر وبسبب البعد عن الله أو بسبب أخذ ثأر..في النهاية إسأل عالم مختص بتلك الأمور وسيبين لك..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و فيكم بارك الله 

كل الأسباب التي ذكرت لا علاقة لها بالمس و  كتاب الله فيه ما يغني  عن اجتهادات الرقاة . جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## الحفيشي

> جزاك الله خيرا .


وجزاك مثله..والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة..

----------


## عبدالله-بن-فرحات

> 12- هل يمكن للجن أن تتشكل؟[/SIZE]قال شيخ الإسلام:
> والجن يتصورون في صور الإنس والبهائم، فيتصورون في صور الحيات والعقارب وغيرها، وفي صور الإبل والبقر والغنم والخيل والبغال والحمير، وفي صور الطير، وفي صور بني آدم.
> و قال ابن حجر في الفتح
> وَفِيهِ أَثَرٌ عَنْ عُمَر أَخْرَجَهُ اِبْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَة بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ " أَنَّ الْغِيلَان ذُكِرُوا عِنْد عُمَر فَقَالَ : إِنَّ أَحَدًا لَا يَسْتَطِيع أَنْ يَتَحَوَّل عَنْ صُورَته الَّتِي خَلَقَهُ اللَّه عَلَيْهَا ، وَلَكِنْ لَهُمْ سَحَرَة كَسَحَرَتِكُمْ ، فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ ذَلِكَ فَأَذِّنُوا.
> الْغِيلَان عند العرب سحرة الشياطين
> 13-هل يمكن رؤية الجن؟اما على صورتهم التي خلقهم الله عليها فلا يمكن رؤيتهم, فعلى هذا يحمل قول الشافعي من زعم أنه يرى الجن أبطلنا شهادته , إلا أن يكون نبيا.
> أما بعد التشكل فيمكن رؤيتهم , فقد رآهم بعض الصحابة.


بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم
السلام عليكم  و رحمة الله و بركاته

هل الجن هو الذي يتحكم في ظهوره  و يجعل نفسه يـُرى ؟ لماذا لا يظهر لجميع الناس و يتشكل يوميا في صور بشعة فيروع  المؤمن في كل لحظة غفل فيها عن ذكر الله  والكفار بشكل مستمر ؟

----------


## أحمد بو الرُب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بارك الله في جهودك الطيبة على هذا الموضوع القيم ...
وجزاك الله وكل المشاركين خير الجزاء ..
وصلى الله على الرسول محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

موضوع هاااام
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عادل ديدو

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

